# What Can I say about Mr Swampergene??



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

He is an amazing guy.

He never met me before, I only join this board barely a month and a half ago, and I ask for help in the Jersey area and not only does he respond to help but he was here less than 2 weeks from when I asked for help!! This is a hundred percent guy.


Now my track is just about 100%, with power to all 4 lanes and drivers stations, and he put my lap counter system in and made sure it was running and ready to run!! Looks almost professional now!!!

My hats off to you Gene. Much appreciated. And if I can do anything for you in the future please dont hesitate to ask.

Very cool dude indeed.:thumbsup:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Hey Joe it was great meeting you, very glad to help a fellow slot head out.

I don't think I mentioned it, you've got a great layout and I love the room, very cool what you did up there.

And at least for the moment, I hold the track record in blue:woohoo:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Awesome - Two thumbs way up!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool deal Gene, the slot car Genie. Any pics of the layout?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

lol thanks guys....

I charged my camera last night with the sole purpose of getting some pics, but forgot to put it in my little toolbox :freak:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SwamperGene said:


> Hey Joe it was great meeting you, very glad to help a fellow slot head out.
> 
> I don't think I mentioned it, you've got a great layout and I love the room, very cool what you did up there.
> 
> And at least for the moment, I hold the track record in blue:woohoo:


Yea you do at that!! But thanks I appreciate it. It has been 8 years in the planning to be where it is now. Hard work does pay off.



NTxSlotCars said:


> Cool deal Gene, the slot car Genie. Any pics of the layout?



I will take pics tomorow but I need to figure out how to use the photobucket account I opened weeks ago. I can't or haven't yet tried to post pics through there.

Any tips? I'm really not to good on this computer.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Ya, Gene's a pretty good guy. That's why I let him keep me as a friend.:thumbsup::jest:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

You can't beat the guys on this board!  rr


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

wheelszk said:


> Ya, Gene's a pretty good guy. That's why I let him keep me as a friend.:thumbsup::jest:


Now _that_ was good.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

uh Gene?.....my track could use a little work...


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Bill Hall said:


> uh Gene?.....my track could use a little work...


 
www.csx.com


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Bring it on!*

I can pinch hit from either side of the plate Gene...track is track!










Shamefully I am also seriously addicted to trains. A life long Marklin collector and I accidentally fell into a big pile of American Flyer a few years back that followed me home. I'm a toy junkie through and through and probably should be incarcerated.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I forgot one more very important thing Gene did for me, he took two 15 inch lenghts with him so he can solder the wires to the rails for power.

There just wasn't enough time to get them all done at once.

So Gene took some homework with him!!! Thanks Gene!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

yes the guys here on ht are the best.gene always has good stuff to add if you have a question.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

:hat:Gene and Joe sounds like you had some fun times meeting up and props to Gene for getting things running! :hat: :hat:

Bob


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

bobhch said:


> :hat:Gene and Joe sounds like you had some fun times meeting up and props to Gene for getting things running! :hat: :hat:
> 
> Bob



No way I could've done it myself. But now I think i'll be able to help the next guy!!!

Awsome dude!


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*It's People . . .*

Terrific people make for great hobbies. How did we get so lucky?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wahoo said:


> Terrific people make for great hobbies. How did we get so lucky?



It's gotta be the Slot Gods!!!:wave:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Joe I think I taped the room 10 years ago.Tom


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tomhocars said:


> Joe I think I taped the room 10 years ago.Tom



What are you saying Tom?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SwamperGene I go my 2 lenght of track today and they look amazing!!:thumbsup:

They look professionally done. Now I will have power in two spots and it will be amazing!!!:wave:

Thanks again dude!!:dude:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Just that time fly's


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tomhocars said:


> Just that time fly's



Hahaha. Duh!!!!

Hey Gene, what was the type of epoxy you used??? I'd like to get some.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> SwamperGene I go my 2 lenght of track today and they look amazing!!:thumbsup:
> 
> They look professionally done. Now I will have power in two spots and it will be amazing!!!:wave:
> 
> Thanks again dude!!:dude:


Cool Joe glad ya like 'em 

The epoxy is just regular loctite 5-minute epoxy, works nice cuz when it's warm it flows nicely into where it's gotta go.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I think you guys need some chap-stick,,,,,,,,:tongue:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

wheelszk said:


> I think you guys need some chap-stick,,,,,,,,:tongue:


Easy there Wheelszk. This guy set me up!!!

Never met him and he went above and beyond the slot duties!!!!


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

wheelszk said:


> I think you guys need some chap-stick,,,,,,,,:tongue:


 
lol

:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Gene, essplain to Joe,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

wheelszk said:


> Gene, essplain to Joe,,,,,,,,,


Joe, wheelz thinks I shoulda used chapstick on the wires instead of epoxy. 





:tongue:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Easy there Wheelszk. This guy set me up!!!
> 
> Never met him and he went above and beyond the slot duties!!!!


No need to worry Joe, it's all fun....wait 'til we're all at a race it's a lot of this










:woohoo::roll::jest: :freak:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SwamperGene said:


> No need to worry Joe, it's all fun....wait 'til we're all at a race it's a lot of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wheelsz your killing me.

For the wires Gene? Ohhh.


----------

